# Dyed poodles and judgement



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm a dog groomer and one of my favourite things to do is colouring dogs. 

Now I have my own white spoo he'll get coloured once he's a bit older. I'll probably start with a blue tail and maybe ears.

For those of you that their do or have in the past coloured your poodles I'm curious what you found the general public's reaction was? I don't care what people think, but I'm still curious if people are likely to think I'm a horrible dog owner who's cruel to their dog... or whether most people will like it...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have never dyed a dog but if you want my opinion as general public, I wouldn't find it cruel, but useless. I would also wonder why you do it and why you subject your dog to something that does nothing for him. Grooming is essential for the dog's well-being, without it, he would mat and end up suffering horribly.

Coloring a dog is purely a selfish act done for the benefit of the owner.

Sorry, maybe it's not the answer you're looking for, but I am just being honest, since you wanted to know. This is what would play in my head. I would never tell you though, and I would totally be nice to you if I met you somewhere. You'd never know I Had these thoughts !


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My dogs and I did therapy work at schools and nursing homes.The response to colored dogs was always positive. The poodles have been pink, red, green, blue, and purple. One year I let a classroom of kids vote for the color; the teacher even incorporated a lesson on fractions into the mix. The nursing home patients looked forward to holidays, hoping that it meant the poodle would get colored. I remember one man phoned his granddaughter and insisted that she rush over to see the dog... she did!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Dechi said:


> Grooming is essential for the dog's well-being, without it, he would mat and end up suffering horribly.
> 
> !


If that were the case, though, everyone would just shave their Poodles down  The varying hairstyles are also for the owner's benefit, rather than the dogs  Along with all but the most basic of training. 

As to the original question, I think dyeing is fun. I think many dogs enjoy the attention they get from their owner/groomer. I haven't dyed my dogs (it's a no no for obedience, and my other dogs are not light enough to dye) but I would if it were allowable  . A few groomers locally do dyeing and I've found the public reactions to be a fair split. Some don't like it, others do.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I have never dyed a dog but if you want my opinion as general public, I wouldn't find it cruel, but useless. I would also wonder why you do it and why you subject your dog to something that does nothing for him. Grooming is essential for the dog's well-being, without it, he would mat and end up suffering horribly.
> 
> Coloring a dog is purely a selfish act done for the benefit of the owner.
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's not the answer you're looking for, but I am just being honest, since you wanted to know. This is what would play in my head. I would never tell you though, and I would totally be nice to you if I met you somewhere. You'd never know I Had these thoughts !


That is a fair enough view to have, and totally fine.

I understand what you mean when you say it's selfish, but at the same time, having dyed many dogs, I struggle with calling it selfish when the dogs love the dyeing process because they get lots of treats and it doesn't take much longer than a normal groom if you put the dye on first and let it set while finishing the rest of the groom. Yes it is not essential, but what's wrong with having a bit of fun if the dog doesn't mind?

As Grab said, any clip but one length all over is not essential. 

We'll have to agree to disagree I think


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Charmed said:


> My dogs and I did therapy work at schools and nursing homes.The response to colored dogs was always positive. The poodles have been pink, red, green, blue, and purple. One year I let a classroom of kids vote for the color; the teacher even incorporated a lesson on fractions into the mix. The nursing home patients looked forward to holidays, hoping that it meant the poodle would get colored. I remember one man phoned his granddaughter and insisted that she rush over to see the dog... she did!


Oooohh I'm so happy to hear this because I'm hoping once my boy is old enough he will be able to do therapy work  I was a little worried people wouldn't like him if he's coloured. But it sounds like you've had great success with it!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

grab said:


> If that were the case, though, everyone would just shave their Poodles down  The varying hairstyles are also for the owner's benefit, rather than the dogs  Along with all but the most basic of training.
> 
> As to the original question, I think dyeing is fun. I think many dogs enjoy the attention they get from their owner/groomer. I haven't dyed my dogs (it's a no no for obedience, and my other dogs are not light enough to dye) but I would if it were allowable  . A few groomers locally do dyeing and I've found the public reactions to be a fair split. Some don't like it, others do.


Dogs definitely enjoy the attention they get from being dyed, I've dyed my Aussie Shepherd's tail a few times and he loves it!

May I ask why dyeing is a no no for obedience? I've never done much when it comes to training clubs and competitions although I was hoping to get a bit more involved with my Spoo pup... Is dyeing likely to impact this?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Dying is a no-no for Obedience (and Agility, and I'm sure all the other AKC companion dog sports) because the rules for conformation in regards to the dog not being "altered in appearance" carry over. The exception is that (unlike the conformation ring) any haircut is allowed (I've run Sugarfoot with the letter "Q" shaped into his side, and with a heart shape shaved in) and that the hair over the eyes and long ear hair can be banded.

Somewhat ironic because the rule for conformation exists to prevent dogs from being dyed in a way that is cheating in conformation competition, for example dying a "bad black" dog a more inky black. No one would be trying to fool anyone with a pink dye job in a performance event; it would just be for fun.

This recently came up as we discussed whether toenails could be painted or not. The consensus was, technically no, because of the "altered appearance" rule mentioned above, but it would be unlikely for a judge to notice.

All that said, there was a border collie with a pink dyed tail at an Agility event we went to recently. The color was faded but very much there. The dog ran and I don't know if anyone said anything to its handler, but technically it's not allowed.

As for dying, I think it's cute and does no harm (assuming done with skill and the proper animal-safe products, of course). It seems like it takes not much longer than the regular grooming process, and as mentioned, any haircut other than a plain one-length-all-over cut is for our benefit and admiration anyway. I got plenty of comments when I had a poodle in a continental trim, and not all of them were compliments! I think the dog needs to have a certain personality for being dyed--not for the grooming process, but for the extra attention he'll receive from the public. Will he mind people cooing, exclaiming, and wanting to pet him? Then sure, have fun with color!

--Q


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Addison is apricot so I can't see me every dying her hair. I do get a smile when I see a dyed poodle though  I don't think there is anything wrong with it as long as the right dye is being used.

We do lots of things with and to our dogs just to get a smile. I have seen some public get nasty about it, but you know what- there are so many other things that people can take issue with, like, puppy mills and people abandoning dogs and so on...

When you see a dyed poodle, chances are they are overall happy and well spoiled-as they should be.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I love seeing the creations in competition grooming. Some are amazing.

As for my reaction to seeing a dyed dog. If the dog doesnt mind the process and enjoys the experience and all the extra attention then no problem. To me its no different to people wanting to dress their dogs in humanised clothes, painted nails or wearing bling collars etc. Some people like to see it others dont its the way of the world.

I think people would have a stronger reaction to a dyed dog that wasnt a poodle though.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Quossum said:


> Dying is a no-no for Obedience (and Agility, and I'm sure all the other AKC companion dog sports) because the rules for conformation in regards to the dog not being "altered in appearance" carry over. The exception is that (unlike the conformation ring) any haircut is allowed (I've run Sugarfoot with the letter "Q" shaped into his side, and with a heart shape shaved in) and that the hair over the eyes and long ear hair can be banded.
> 
> Somewhat ironic because the rule for conformation exists to prevent dogs from being dyed in a way that is cheating in conformation competition, for example dying a "bad black" dog a more inky black. No one would be trying to fool anyone with a pink dye job in a performance event; it would just be for fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me, I'll have to read up on what the rules are here in Australia!

My boy would love the attention for sure! He loves all people and will accept attention from all if he can, haha


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Summerhouse said:


> I think people would have a stronger reaction to a dyed dog that wasnt a poodle though.


I could be wrong considering I haven't dyed my Spoo yet and experienced what people think... But when my Aussie Shepherd has a dyed tail, 99% of reactions are positive. I almost wonder if people accept it more because they don't have that poodle stereotype in their head that they've decided they don't like.

I dunno... I suppose I'll find out what people think when I start walking down the street with two dyed dogs!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

One of our members, Itzaclip has a beautiful white SPOO named Vogue. I look forward to seeing how she has groomed/colored her girl. Like you, she is a professional groomer and Vogue is a walking advertisement of her skills. Go for it!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> I'm a dog groomer and one of my favourite things to do is colouring dogs.
> 
> Now I have my own white spoo he'll get coloured once he's a bit older. I'll probably start with a blue tail and maybe ears.
> 
> For those of you that their do or have in the past coloured your poodles I'm curious what you found the general public's reaction was? I don't care what people think, but I'm still curious if people are likely to think I'm a horrible dog owner who's cruel to their dog... or whether most people will like it...




No, I absolutely wouldn't think the owner was horrible. My motto is, to each his own. If an owner loves to do it, and the dog doesn't mind it, then I think it's great! I've seen a lot of beautifully colored dogs out there! Now, I personally wouldn't do it, but that's just me. Like I said, to each his own. People have the right to not like it of course, but in the same respect, people don't have the right to judge others, who do like to do it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awww, Dechi... wouldn't you love to have a red and white Poodle with a big CH scribed on it's side??? 

Not thru these playoffs, I mean... I wouldn't do a big Maple Leaf on Tonka this year either. But maybe next year, eh? Maybe?? Hopefully??


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> I could be wrong considering I haven't dyed my Spoo yet and experienced what people think... But when my Aussie Shepherd has a dyed tail, 99% of reactions are positive. I almost wonder if people accept it more because they don't have that poodle stereotype in their head that they've decided they don't like.
> 
> I dunno... I suppose I'll find out what people think when I start walking down the street with two dyed dogs!


Yes, you could be right I'd not thought of it that way. You must let us know when you do it, and of course lots of pictures.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> I could be wrong considering I haven't dyed my Spoo yet and experienced what people think... But when my Aussie Shepherd has a dyed tail, 99% of reactions are positive. I almost wonder if people accept it more because they don't have that poodle stereotype in their head that they've decided they don't like.
> 
> I dunno... I suppose I'll find out what people think when I start walking down the street with two dyed dogs!


Yes, you could be right I'd not thought of it that way. You must let us know when you do it, and of course lots of pictures.

I know absolutely nothing about the process. How long does the color last, is it the sort that washes out eventually or permanent ?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Personally, I am so incredibly tired of people being offended and negative. There are so many other things to be negative about...childhood cancer, homelessness, drunk driving. Dying a dog with a safe dye is just not something I find offensive in any way. Gosh, we leave pom pons on their legs, yes originally there was a reason, but I'm sure most of us don't need our dog's joints to stay warm while swimming in frigid water. They are made to stand on a table while we eye them and try to make the pom pons even and round, or cylindrical. We put their hair in pony tails with bows. It is not harmful to the dog, it gets them tons of attention which they love. I just don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Personally, I am so incredibly tired of people being offended and negative. There are so many other things to be negative about...childhood cancer, homelessness, drunk driving. Dying a dog with a safe dye is just not something I find offensive in any way. Gosh, we leave pom pons on their legs, yes originally there was a reason, but I'm sure most of us don't need our dog's joints to stay warm while swimming in frigid water. They are made to stand on a table while we eye them and try to make the pom pons even and round, or cylindrical. We put their hair in pony tails with bows. It is not harmful to the dog, it gets them tons of attention which they love. I just don't see a problem with it.



Agreed, and while we are talking about getting judgy over dog grooming, why not save it for people with the matted messes with nails growing into the bottom of their paws! It is absurd to get judgy about a well kept dog with some color in their hair when there are so many people around who think that their poodles and doodles only require once a year grooming!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think no mater what you do you will always have haters hating. I personally think it's great! The dogs get so much attention and it's a good way to educate people on proper grooming practices. I'd much rather see a dyed dog running around than a dirty unkept matted mess any day. It shows that the owner cares enough to keep the dog well maintained. When I dyed my poodle I always got positive remarks. Especially when I turned him into a Black Nose Valas Lamb, everybody adored him. We would get random strangers asking me all about him his breed and how you groom a dog like that. I got much nicer remarks when he was different colors than compared to when I was cording him. Some people would get really nasty when they thought I was leaving my dog a matted mess on purpose. Surprisingly the nastiest remarks would come from uneducated groomers! 
Sandy Hartness just did a full creative groom on a husky at Groom Expo West this year it was awesome!! She got the People's Choice award and was on the cover of Groomer to Groomer magazine.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I see it like dressing your dog up in silly outfits. I actually heard someone say once that it was wrong to put my dog in silly, frilly clothes because it took away his dignity (especially since he's a boy dog and I have no problems putting him in dresses and pink). I just had to laugh - Archie is silly, clumsy, and frequently pees on his own leg. Trust me, dignity is not something he worries about! But he does absolutely love attention, especially from friendly strangers, so if a sweater or costume will help in that then he's happy to wear it (he does hate hats, though).

My other dog Cleo, though, is nervous and afraid in lots of new situations, and does best if people leave her alone while she figures things out. So I wouldn't want to draw attention to her unnecessarily, at least out in public.

One of these days I want to dye my hair with a pop of some fun color (probably purple). It'd be fun to dye Archie's ears the same color so we matched.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, yeah...I gotta agree with others that I'd rather see a well groomed purple dog, than a skinny, dirty, matted one anytime!
I've been tempted to color Molly many times but I don't like the length of time it takes to fade away........I wish they made colors that rinsed out with 1 or two washings! LOL!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Our Isabel, pretty in pink.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all your responses, I'm feeling much better about it now 

What made me ask the question was I saw them talking on another forum about poodles and someone posted some pictures of dyed poodles... 
The responses were awful... one person even said the person who dyed that dog should be put to sleep!! :sad2:

I agree with you all that I'd rather see a dyed dog any day over a matted mess. Unfortunately where I live I see matted dogs all the time, and owners don't care at all... some even proudly tell me they've brought their dog in for it's annual shave off


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Summerhouse said:


> Yes, you could be right I'd not thought of it that way. You must let us know when you do it, and of course lots of pictures.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about the process. How long does the color last, is it the sort that washes out eventually or permanent ?


How long the colour lasts depends a bit on the brand, colour and the dog's hair type. I use semi permanent dyes. As a general rule, anything with red in it is going to last ages and probably have to grow out. Even with purple, the blue tones will fade first leaving a pinkish colour. On my Aussie Shepherd, blue lasts about 6 weeks, red lasts forever, purple lasts maybe 8 weeks and green lasts maybe 1 week. There are other options though like blow pens and chalk which won't last as long 

I suspect the dye will take much better to my Spoo's hair so will probably last longer on him.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've learned that people on dog forums tend to be - shall we say - very, very opinionated (present company excepted, of course :angel. Often to the extreme. You kind of have to learn to ignore some things. The only ones I hear are worse than pet forums about that are parenting forums.

Of course it's perfectly fine for people to think that it's selfish or frivolous or unnecessary too, as long as they're polite about it - some people really think everything about a dog should be purpose-driven, and that purpose can't be "because it's cute." I just don't agree with those people, is all.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I agree, it's perfectly okay to not like dyeing and think its selfish or whatever. People just need to be polite about it, a good start would be not saying someone should die because they dyed a dog, lol, talk about over the top! 

I should know that people get over the top on forums, I've been using them for 6 years now, I suppose this situation just got me wondering if people would likely voice opinions like that to me in real life or not.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I dyed Polly pink just after Christmas this year with Manic Panic. I was a little worried about the reaction of other people but the only reactions I got were positive. I got one eye roll from a very manly man but it was no big deal. One woman in our dog class even said, "I think she likes being pink."  I think she liked it too. She had a bit more pep to her step. 
It faded really quickly though. About 3 weeks after I dyed her (and only 1 bath) it was completely faded. It was a bit too much hassle for me to want to do regularly but it sure was fun.  

Here's the post of Pink Polly.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I know when I saw Polly in those pictures last December I thought how fun it would be to have such a beautiful white poodle with that pink dye. She looked stunning!

Now that I have a poodle if I ever see a dyed one ( which I haven't in person ) I would only think ...HOW FUN IS THAT !!!

What great stories about dyed therapy dogs that only bring joy!

SO ... just be sure to show us pictures!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> Awww, Dechi... wouldn't you love to have a red and white Poodle with a big CH scribed on it's side???
> 
> Not thru these playoffs, I mean... I wouldn't do a big Maple Leaf on Tonka this year either. But maybe next year, eh? Maybe?? Hopefully??


Yup, maybe next year ! We had no goaler this year, hopefully Price recovers in time for the new season.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've dyed my dog (white mini poo) a few times. I like it for about the first half hour, then regret it until it washed out haha. It's just not my thing. Mostly people love it, a couple people say 'why did you do that?' but mostly positive comments.
I have no issues with creative grooming competitions or anything at all. Yes it takes time to do but the dogs are trained to enjoy the process and are built up to the duration of standing for those periods of time. I am certain it's nicer for the dogs to do that, then to have a big hairy dog that's never been groomed before having to come in and have to take 5-6 hours of grooming. I'd love to work on those dogs over a few days rather than all at once but the owners wouldn't agree to it so I just have to get it done and at least know that the dog will feel much better afterwards (even if it takes a few days of the dog being tired and stiff.
Like this dog








He had it much harder than a creative grooming poodle would have it.

My poo


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't let a few silly negative comment deter you. Some people are not happy unless they are criticizing others.

Love the touches of artic blue on that white poodle, just adorable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG - somebody posted a found cat in a Facebook group. The cat was beautifully dyed in a rainbow of pastel colors. They gave it a bath, and the color did not come out, so it is permanent dye. Everyone in the group was talking about how the cat must have been bait in a dog fighting ring because that's a thing, they mark the bait animals with dye.
I chimed in and I don't think so - maybe a dog fighter would throw a splash of paint on them,but that looks like a creative groom that took a lot of time and care to create - check with the local groomers, it my be their personal cat, or they may have done it for a customer, so they will know who it belongs to.
And guess freakin what someone replied - if they did that, they don't deserve it back!
I replied do you want to take my dogs away from me too? They have some pretty fancy haircuts...


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

When I stayed in SoCal for a temp period, I looked forward to walking Laguna Beach to see the jazzed up dogs! Not all were Spoos, but a good bit were. Some were dyed a solid color and others with elaborate patterns! It was absolutely amazing! I never judged or questioned the owner. The only question I ever had was how did they get the dog to sit through that? Hehe! To each their own. It's no different than dressing a dog or painting their toenails! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> I've dyed my dog (white mini poo) a few times. I like it for about the first half hour, then regret it until it washed out haha. It's just not my thing. Mostly people love it, a couple people say 'why did you do that?' but mostly positive comments.
> I have no issues with creative grooming competitions or anything at all. Yes it takes time to do but the dogs are trained to enjoy the process and are built up to the duration of standing for those periods of time. I am certain it's nicer for the dogs to do that, then to have a big hairy dog that's never been groomed before having to come in and have to take 5-6 hours of grooming. I'd love to work on those dogs over a few days rather than all at once but the owners wouldn't agree to it so I just have to get it done and at least know that the dog will feel much better afterwards (even if it takes a few days of the dog being tired and stiff.
> Like this dog
> 
> ...


Wow, you did an awesome job on that Chow! I had a long haired malamute who was matted solid to his skin all over. Took us 2 days to get him done in the end, the poor dog was bruised all over and in so much pain! 

I also love your Poo's dye, I think it really suits him!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I mean look at this cat - there are like 25 people who think it was painted to be bait in a Dog fighting ring, and me who thinks it is a beloved cat who was creatively groomed. What do you think? I feel like I am the only one who can see that the Emperor has no clothes - or in this case the cat has an owner who adores it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> Wow, thanks for all your responses, I'm feeling much better about it now
> 
> What made me ask the question was I saw them talking on another forum about poodles and someone posted some pictures of dyed poodles...
> The responses were awful... one person even said the person who dyed that dog should be put to sleep!! :sad2:
> ...


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Dogs see the world in a different color spectrum than humans. They don't see reds, like deer. That's why hunters wear safety orange, all the deer see is a yellow brown color.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess to each his own as long as the dye is safe. Since most poodles love to be fussed over, its ok if they don't mind. (If you tell them they are beautiful, they won't care (or know) what color they are anyway) 
It isn't something I would do even if my girls were colors that could be dyed. I never dyed my white mini years ago. 
My own personal feeling is that its like putting dresses or costumes on them which makes them look kind of silly. But, if you tell them they are beautiful in a clown suit, they will be happy. If you laugh at them, they are not. 
Molly and Callie both like their winter coats so they have a couple of different ones each. Molly drew the line at wearing sanitary pants when she was in heat. She figured out how to undo the velcro in about 3 minutes. 
Its about personal preference and making sure the dog is happy with the result too.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I mean look at this cat - there are like 25 people who think it was painted to be bait in a Dog fighting ring, and me who thinks it is a beloved cat who was creatively groomed. What do you think? I feel like I am the only one who can see that the Emperor has no clothes - or in this case the cat has an owner who adores it.
> View attachment 330978
> 
> View attachment 330986
> ...


You've got me stumped on this one... I'm really not sure... 

I surely hope you're right at least! and you would think if someone just wanted to mark the cat they'd take a spray can of paint and just do one colour all over.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

On the subject of dogs enjoying being dyed, this is my Aussie Shepherd after the first time I properly dyed his tail. He was loving it!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> You've got me stumped on this one... I'm really not sure...
> 
> I surely hope you're right at least! and you would think if someone just wanted to mark the cat they'd take a spray can of paint and just do one colour all over.



As long as the dye is 100% harmless ( meaning 100% not toxic) , then I 'm betting that most dogs would love being pampered in that way, but I'm not so sure that a cat would. Being a long time cat owner, I don't think that very many cats are going to allow their owner to firmly hold them, while something is being sprayed ( or rubbed) on them. I suppose there are some who would allow it, but I would think that percentage would be pretty low.

What I'm getting at is, if the animal loves it, then great. But if it's clear to the owner that their pet is against it ( or tries to fight it), then it's wrong to force it on their pet.

I remember reading an Internet story about an owner who colored her kitten pink, for a party. The party theme was pink, so she wanted her cat to be pink. I think she deemed her and her kitten as , "pretty in pink", for the party. Then sometime later, the kitten died after licking itself. I don't remember how much the kitten had licked, but i just find it extremely sad that a precious living animal had to die, just because the owner wanted her cat to color coordinate with a pink theme for a party.

*Added note*:
I just did a search about the pink cat story, and while many of the sites were confirming that the cat did actually die, many more sites were saying that it was all a hoax. That the pink cat did NOT die. I hope so much that it IS alive and well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

maddogdodge said:


> You've got me stumped on this one... I'm really not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> I surely hope you're right at least! and you would think if someone just wanted to mark the cat they'd take a spray can of paint and just do one colour all over.



That looks to me like someone went to a lot of trouble to do - not some gunky spray paint on a cat!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> On the subject of dogs enjoying being dyed, this is my Aussie Shepherd after the first time I properly dyed his tail. He was loving it!
> 
> View attachment 331154


Now that I really like! He still looked like an Aussie, plus he looked like he was ready to go out on the town and show off his spiffy looking tail of his!


----------

